# Questionnaire for Uni - help appreceted



## Sheldon Johnson (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey all.

Ive gotta do a questionnaire for uni, if you like me and want to help me, please feel free to fill in the form.

If you hate me, please also feel free to get your own back by filling this in and sending it to all your friends and family to fill in as well so i have more work to do.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=760413110962

On a seperate note, there will be another survey soon, that one will be specifically for mantis enthusiast and will be in the communities best interest to get involved with.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Sheldon


----------



## Orin (Jan 10, 2007)

I filled it out but it seemed like questions someone trying to sell me internet services would like to know.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jan 10, 2007)

Cheers Orin.

Its basically a university assignment, we have to do a research paper into some form of internet multimedia and i chose to explore file sharing and badwidth throttling as these 2 go hand in hand.

New studies are showing that over 50% of all internet traffic is based around file sharing applications.

Over here in the UK, ISPs started to have a "mbps war" which basically means that they all started to offer faster and faster ADSL rates without a price increase, until they all reached the limit (8mbps). The ISP were starting to loose money due to their consistantly maxed out bandwidth limits (the amount of bandwidth they buy from the line provider:BT) due to filesharing applications and started to put in lovely bits of small print into contracts here and there.

So when i moved into my new flat and tried to download films as i had done before, because i had to change contract they put me on the "fair use policy" which means that you get put on the same line as 49 other "high end" downloaders.

So, whilst this slowed my downloads, it also meant that i couldnt play any online games, which totally screwed my ability to be a games tester and it almost resulted in me being kicked off the team.

So in short, my ISP pissed me off and the whole point of this is just to find out about how aware people are regarding their ISPs policy so i can include it into my report as some primary evidence.


----------

